# fahinta/sahinte (?) Sabat



## jugen

Dear Foreros,
I am translating transcribed inscriptions of old (17th-18th Centuries) Jewish tombstones and am having problems with one word.  You should know that I have noticed some transcription errors:  confusion of "u" and "n" is one.  That said, here is the inscription, with the mystery word in boldface:

Do Be[n]naventurado Joseph Aben Haim que Falecio en *Fahinta* Sabat 4 de Tisry 5528 que corresponde a 26 Setembro 1767.  S. A. G. D. G.
 
I'm wondering if this "*fahinta*" could be a garbled Hebrew word, as it is followed by Sabat - or even a place name (the person lived in Jamaica or perhaps another Caribbean island).
 
Would appreciate any ideas!
Jugen


----------



## Vanda

> Do Be[n]naventurado Joseph Aben Haim que Falecio en *Fahinta* Sabat 4 de Tisry 5528 que corresponde a 26 Setembro 1767. S. A. G. D. G.
> I'm wondering if this "*fahinta*" could be a garbled Hebrew word, as it is followed by Sabat - or even a place name (the person lived in Jamaica or perhaps another Caribbean island).




Ideas? I'd say  your assumptions maybe true! Now we need someone who has a grasp in Hebrew as well!


----------



## Outsider

I do not know this word. It's probably a term of Hebrew origin. You need to ask someone who is familiar with Judeo-Portuguese, Ladino, or Hebrew.


----------



## Vanda

Had an idea! I'll move your thread to the Hebrew forum. If necessary to discuss, later, the Pt word , we can bring it back!


----------



## Outsider

By the way, a rough translation of the sentence is:

*Of the blessed Joseph Aben Haim, who was deceased on Fahinta Sabat 4 of Tisry 5528, which corresponds to September the 26th 1767, S. A. G. D. G.
*
I do not know the meaning of the acronym "S. A. G. D. G.", but I'd guess it's just a fancy way to say "A.D."


----------



## jugen

Thanks all - am going to check Hebrew!
S. A. G. D. G. = sua alma goze da gloria. A Jew does not say "A.D." but rather "C.E." (or "E.C." = common era)
jb


----------



## Outsider

_Sua alma goze da glória_ = may his soul enjoy the glory.


----------



## noali

sabat = shabat (Saturday) , right?

I belive that fahinta/something similar is a name of a city..because that is the acceptable way to describe such an event.

died in (the city of) fahinta, saturday the 4th of tishrey...


----------



## jugen

Todah rabah, Noali,
I've already learned that there is no place-name similar to "*fahinta*" in that area (Island of Jamaica), nor is it of Hebrew origin.  I've also learned that another transcriber interpreted the word as "*fahinte*" (which doesn't help either!).  And yes, "Sabat" is Judeo-Port/Span for "Shabbat" (Saturday/the Sabbath).

Important to remember that this word is not essential to the information people are looking for in these inscriptions (names, dates, and, if possible, places for their ancestors).

I think I'd like to let this word rest (in peace!). I expect to be in Jamaica next Jan-Feb and perhaps I can get a look at the stone itself.

Ah, but here is one more question:  Are there particular Shabbat days highlighted in the religious calendar?  The date of death of this man was 4 Tishrei, 5528.  Could the Sabbath on this date have a special significance?  I've Googled the date, no luck.

Many thanks to all for joining in the quest and to Vanda for opening it up!

jugen


----------



## noali

I have another idea..........(!)

maybe, it's supposed to be sahinta (s instead of f) and it derivates from "santa" (saint) 

meaning - holy shabbat.

if its not true, at least its a good guess


----------



## Nunty

Excellent guess, Noali. I don't have a clue about Portuguese, but it is quite usual to refer to "holy sabbath", שבת קודש


----------



## bat777

jugen said:


> Ah, but here is one more question: Are there particular Shabbat days highlighted in the religious calendar? The date of death of this man was 4 Tishrei, 5528. Could the Sabbath on this date have a special significance? I've Googled the date, no luck.
> 
> Many thanks to all for joining in the quest and to Vanda for opening it up!
> 
> jugen


 
The shabbat that comes between Rosh-Hashana (Tishrei 1st) and Yom Kipur (Tishrei 10th) does happened to have a special name. In Hebrew it's called _shabbat tshuva (שבת תשובה_), which can be translated as: "The shabbat of penitence". 
(I can give more details about the meaning of the name, but I don't think it's relevant). 

But I must admit that I like noali's guess , it sounds logical also from a phonetic point of view, since the sounds_ f_ and_ s _are similar.


----------



## jugen

I also like Noali's guess; however, I googled "santo Sabat" and got nothing. The s_habbat tshuvah _is a possibility; found it in Spanish (not Port.) as _Shabbat Shuvah -_ shabbat of return. F/S confusions often happen (from the visual, not phonetic aspect), but this is all guessing, isn't it!? Google has taken me to an Evangelistic site (Span.) and one on witchcraft and exorcism (Port) - not very Kosher, eh? 
I will really have to see this stone "in person" or ask someone now there (Hunt's Bay, Jamaica - see http://www.jnht.com/heritage_site.php?id=293) I'll report if there are new developments.
jg


----------



## jugen

Hello again,
I've just seen a photo of the tombstone with the term in question, and indeed, it looks more like an "S", that is, "sahinte Sabat". Problem is that if it means "holy Sabbath," the Portuguese would be "santo Sabat."  Back to Portuguese, maybe, dear moderator?
jugen


----------



## elroy

Thread moved back to the Portuguese forum; new possible spelling added to title.


----------



## jugen

Shukran, elroy!
jb


----------



## Outsider

jugen said:


> Hello again,
> I've just seen a photo of the tombstone with the term in question, and indeed, it looks more like an "S", that is, "sahinte Sabat". Problem is that if it means "holy Sabbath," the Portuguese would be "santo Sabat."  Back to Portuguese, maybe, dear moderator?
> jugen


I'm afraid _sahinte_ doesn't ring any bell. My guess would be that it's a Hebrew word.


----------



## Dom Casmurro

This is such a fascinating thread! First of all, I wanted to congratulate Noali on his inspired guess. Now, Jugen, I'm afraid your insistence on finding the exact Portuguese phrase for "holy Sabbath" can take you nowhere. I really think we should stick to Noali's suggestion, even though we know it's but a guess. Most probably, "sahinte" could be either a gross spelling mistake on the part of the person who carved that tombstone, or just poor Portuguese spelling, in a way that was predominant in that part of Jamaica in that particular point in time. Am not suggesting that you close your research, and for that matter this thread, by taking an assumption for a fact. My point is, let's move around Noali's guess, without letting us lose it from sight.


----------



## jugen

Thanks, Dom Casmurro, for your suggestions, all of which are credible.  Of course I'll always be open to interpretations, but will not lose any sleep over this word.
jugen


----------

